# :: EuropaParts.com :: Ross-Tech's VCDS Vag-Com and Accessories



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

If you own an Audi or VW you need a powerful tool that will help keep your vehicle on the road. Ross-Tech's VCDS helps diagnose real problems instead of swapping out costly parts. With features found only on dealer level factory tools, VCDS surpasses the performance of aftermarket diagnostic tools and rivals factory tools for a fraction of the cost. Always know exactly how your vehicle is running instead of paying someone else to diagnose the problems, usually leaving you with a huge repair bill.

With Ross-Tech's VCDS you can:


 Gain full access to all systems in cars from 1990 through the current model year
 Scan for and clear DTC's with 13,000 fault codes decoded into plain text
 Alter settings normally accessible only to dealerships
 Code replacement modules and select options
 View and log live date and much more!


*EuropaParts.com is an official distributor of Ross-Tech's VAG-COM Diagnostic Systems for Audi, Volkswagen, Seat, and Skoda vehicles. We ship worldwide!*


We have all Ross-Tech products in stock... CLICK HERE to view our entire Ross-Tech catalog which includes;

Diagnostic Tools
Professional Kits
Extension Cables
Adapters

VAG-COM Diagnostic Tool with HEX-USB+CAN Interface

Essential for any Audi / Volkswagen owner, this VAG-COM cable and software will allow you to perform the same advanced computer diagnostics as your Authorized dealer. In addition, you will be able to perform various country-specific modifications to your car (removing seat belt chime, enabling gauge test/needle sweep, enabling lap timer, operating windows and sunroof with remote, and much more).


Works with all diagnostic-capable Audi / Volkswagen﻿ cars from 1990 through the current model year.
 Acts as a "dongle" - activation for the full-function version of VCDS software is built-in!
 Use VCDS software on any suitable PC with an available USB port - no activation codes required.
 Bi-Color (red/green) status/activity LED.
 12-month guarantee against defects.
 Visit Ross-Tech's HEX-USB+CAN technical page for more information.


FREE insured ground shipping within the 48 contiguous United States. Inexpensive next day and international shipping is available at checkout.

Turn your PC into a powerful diagnostic tool!

VAG-COM Diagnostic Tool with Micro-CAN Interface

This Micro-CAN cable is a low-cost interface is compatible only with the Audi A3 (8P chassis), Audi TT MK2 (8J chassis), and VW Golf MkV-based cars sold in the North American market. See Ross-Tech's Micro-CAN technical page for a list of compatible models.


 Acts as a "dongle". No "Software Activation" required! When used with this interface, VAG-COM is always fully-functional on any PC that meets our requirements.
 USB connector plugs into most modern laptops! (USB 1.1 or 2.0)
 Bi-Color (red/green) status/activity LED
 12 month guarantee against defects
 For more details and a list of supported models, see Ross-Tech's Micro-CAN technical page.


VAG-COM Mods

Your Audi has a few secrets that can be activated with this tool. For example,


 Removing Seatbelt Chime
 Enabling Gauge Test/Needle Sweep
 Enabling Lap Timer
 Operating Windows and Sunroof with Remote
 And much more...



VAG-COM Diagnostic System (Professional Kit, USB Interface)

Everything a busy shop needs to turn a PC into powerful diagnostic tools for VW, Audi, Seat, or Skoda automobiles. This VAG-COM Professional Kit gives the technician a handy carrying case with all the items needed including:


 One (1) x HEX-USB+CAN Professional Interfaces
 One (1) x Extension cables
 VAS 5051/2 "2x2" Adapter for Older Cars
 VCDS Software on CD-ROM
 A Full Color Printed Manual
 Live Telephone Technical Support for One Year!

VAG-COM Diagnostic System (2-Tech Professional Kit, USB Interface)

Everything a busy shop needs to turn two PC's into powerful diagnostic tools for VW, Audi, Seat, or Skoda automobiles. This 2-Tech Professional Kit gives the technician a handy carrying case with all the items needed including:


 Two (2) x HEX-USB+CAN Professional Interfaces
 Two (2) x Extension cables
 VAS 5051/2 "2x2" Adapter for Older Cars
 VCDS Software on CD-ROM
 A Full Color Printed Manual
 Live Telephone Technical Support for One Year!
For the shop that specializes in VW/Audi work, this Pro kit equips 2 techs and 2 computers!

VAG-COM Diagnostic System (Ultra Professional Kit, USB Interface)

This VCDS Ultra Professional Kit is a turn-key factory-level diagnostic system for cars made by the VW/Audi group. VCDS software running on the included Netbook PC provides full support for vehicles from 1990 through the current model year. VCDS will access all diagnostic capable control modules with the ability to read and clear fault codes, adapt modules, perform basic settings, and read/log/graph live data.

Ross-Tech offers these small powerful, full featured Netbook computers with a 10 inch LCD display, a 160Gbyte or larger rotating hard disk drive, and wireless connectivity for 802.11b/g/n networks.

Free updates of the VCDS software are available via the Internet to keep the tool current.

The VCDS Ultra Pro-Kit gives independent shops the ability to perform diagnostics at a level comparable to factory equipped dealerships at a price/performance ratio unmatched by any other product on the market. Let VCDS help put money in your pocket!

Ross-Tech will provide a Netbook PC from a major manufacturer such as ASUS, Dell or Samsung. The exact model of PC will be dependent upon availability at the time of order.


 Netbook PC running Windows 7
 VCDS pre-installed, ready to run
 OpenOffice Spreadsheet by Sun pre-installed
 Recovery flash drive
 HEX-USB+CAN Professional Interface
 VAS 5051 2x2 adapter for pre-1995 model years
 16' USB extension cable
 VCDS manual
 Netbook PC manuals
 Power adapter for the Netbook PC
 Full manufacturer's warranty for the Netbook PC
 Carrying/Storage case
 Live Telephone Technical Support for One Year!


VAS 5051/2 "2x2" Adapter for Older Cars

This adapter connects between the 2x2 port in older vehicles (pre-OBDII; pre-1996) to the OBDII connector used for current generation diagnostic tools. Use this adapter in conjunction with the VAG-COM cable to run diagnostics on older Audi and VW's.

VAG-COM USB 2.0 Active Extension Cable (16 feet, 5 meters)


This VAG-COM USB 2.0 Active Extension Cable is used to extend the reach of a Ross-Tech USB Interface from the computer to the vehicle. It connects between the USB port on the computer to the USB plug on the interface. The length of this cable is 16 feet or 5 meters.

It is constructed of high quality signal cable and active repeater electronics which boost the USB signal for maximum reliability and performance over extended distances.

Up to two (2) of these cables can be plugged together to extend the reach of a Ross-Tech interface to a maximum of 38 feet (12m). Ross-Tech has tested and certified this length of extension. Lengths beyond 38 feet on the USB cables are neither recommended nor supported.

Please Note: these are the only USB extension cables Ross-Tech will support at this time. They have tested them extensively and found them to perform to their standards.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

Is the vag cable something that a beginner would be able to use? I want to get one but I'm afraid I will mess something up in my car.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

BenandAmanda said:


> Is the vag cable something that a beginner would be able to use? I want to get one but I'm afraid I will mess something up in my car.


Absolutely. There is a ton of online support that can be found on Ross-Techs site. 

There are also a lot of threads that will give you step by step instructions.


----------



## BenandAmanda (Dec 4, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely. There is a ton of online support that can be found on Ross-Techs site.
> 
> There are also a lot of threads that will give you step by step instructions.


Thank you


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Just ordered a micro-can cable - looking forward to it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

clnilsen said:


> Just ordered a micro-can cable - looking forward to it!


Thank you for your order, you should have a tracking number in your inbox! :thumbup:


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i might have to stop by one of these days when im in the area.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

VRACERW said:


> i might have to stop by one of these days when im in the area.


Feel free... we are open 9 - 5 M- F. Shoot me an email prior to stopping by to make sure we have what you're looking for at this warehouse. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2013)

Free shipping excludes Micro Can, VAS5051/2 "2x2" Adapter for Older Cars, & USB 2.0 Active Extension Cable.


----------

